# Nasty Unprofessional Drivers



## geekorama (Jun 6, 2016)

Getting tired of seeing Flex drivers showing up...

- In sandals / slippers (no one wants to see your nasty ashy feet)
- Cat/dog hair infested clothing
- Looking all raggedy like you rolled straight out of bed
- All stanky and I have to stand in line behind you to pick up my route

And seriously, stop smoking in the route pick-up line.

Some of these people are disgusting. Have some friggin' self pride people. I actually emailed support about this and all they said was...

non-verbatim... "Because they are contractors, we cannot enforce a dress code". Which is bull, because I've contracted with many companies, there's a set list of things you can and cannot and should not do. Looking like a damn bum should be top of that list for any company.

It lowers the standards bar for everyone and makes the rest of us that does give a crap, look like worthless bums too.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Well, we're not getting paid very much so technically, we're not much better than bums. I used to show up in sandals and khahi shorts a lot because it's comfortable and relaxing. Everyday is casual Friday. Then I realized tennis shoes are much better because of all the walking so now I show up in tennis shoes and khaki shorts. 

As for body odor, bring air freshener if you can't stand the manly smell. No one smokes in line at my warehouse because the line is inside the warehouse.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Saw someone in full pajamas a while back.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

• I have seen drivers with sandals and slippers, but that fact do not hinder my performance or others, and their comfort, hence, most of drivers just there to pick up the load, almost no talkin', and after that we are on our merry way. [my WHs perspective]
• True that no one want to see people with cat/dog feather on them, but it happens, even from customer standpoint; but again as you said AMZL has no obligation in fixing this, becus at the end they care about performance and bottom-line, packages delivered to Cx and they happy. But, I think as this gig move forward, they will introduce clauses regarding about outfits and such.
• Human has strong odor and I have no doubt ab that. But, the affected population here is still us, the contractors, not warehouse employees (i guess) so either stand up (express this issues with blue vest or warehouse supervisors, becus different WHs has different ground-opt rules and they have higher chance of implementing solution before the corporate dip their hand in the pot) or simply sit back down. lol.
• About smoking, as long as there's no sign saying they are not allow to smoke, they can smoke freely till their lungs give up. Yes, it does affect the people surround them. But, again, you can discuss the issues with warehouse supervisor. Becus if AMZL suddent enforce smoking rules, they might face lawsuits.

P/S: you mention that you've been working as contractors before, and they have strict regulations. I think those were long-developed contractor job: like cable, repair and such (sr if I'm wrong), and those job requires a lot face-to-face with customers, where as Flex, we rarely speak (which is nice for introvert like me). Again lol.
/2cents


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

the way I see it is if you're going to deliver looking like a bum, there's a good chance you're forfeiting your tip as well once the customer sees you.

there are a lot of trashy nasty people at UCA1 and a lot of them will be smoking weed in the parking lot before they come inside.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

They can't afford soap and water or shoes.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Just take your load and leave. This gig is not a beauty contest.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Just take your load and leave. This gig is not a beauty contest.


Almost sounds like the prostitution industry.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Just take your load and leave. This gig is not a beauty contest.


This. It's also not a social event.

I miss the good old days when people minded their own damn business, because when they stuck their nose in someone else's business, someone punched them right in it.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> Almost sounds like the prostitution industry.


We sell ourselves for $18-$25/ hr.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

geekorama will crash and burn in 6 months or less. SHe should go be a employee for Fedex, UPS, DHL or USPS if she wants to wear the same shirt everyday!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Texas we see flip flops instead of sandals


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

I basically have a delivery uniform ... All black, head to toe ... We are contractors so I treat my deliveries as a professional ... I also had car door magnets made to indicate I am a delivery courier ... People are walking and jogging, and you pass by them 3-4 times, they get funny when you deliver in neighborhoods with no visual ID ... I'm not trying to get the police called on me, because of a suspicious vehicle driving slowly through their neighborhood.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Solo1 said:


> I basically have a delivery uniform ... All black, head to toe ... We are contractors so I treat my deliveries as a professional ... I also had car door magnets made to indicate I am a delivery courier ... People are walking and jogging, and you pass by them 3-4 times, they get funny when you deliver in neighborhoods with no visual ID ... I'm not trying to get the police called on me, because of a suspicious vehicle driving slowly through their neighborhood.


oh ok, I just do this gig part time, maybe 2 or 3 shifts a week mainly weekends, I don't care if they call the police on me and never had that happen, have you?


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> oh ok, I just do this gig part time, maybe 2 or 3 shifts a week mainly weekends, I don't care if they call the police on me and never had that happen, have you?


I only work 2-3 days, about 25 hrs ... I still have a full time job ... I've never had anyone call the police, but I had people look at me funny ... I've had a customer shouting why was I on her property ... It was a house that had a long driveway off the street ... I had to drive onto the property ... That was the incident that prompted me to get the car door magnet signs ... Also it helps when parking on the street or in turn lanes or delivery zones with your flashers running ... You see DHL, FEDEX, UPS etc, all the time ... It just makes things easier and saves on time.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

If the house has a long ass driveway, I'm driving up it to the door.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Just take your load and leave. This gig is not a beauty contest.


Yeah if anything they make you look good. I usually dress nice but on rainy weekends you can bet I am in sweats and a hoodie.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Solo1 said:


> I'm not trying to get the police called on me, because of a suspicious vehicle driving slowly through their neighborhood.


I would find it pretty damn hilarious if someone called the police on me for doing my job.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I would find it pretty damn hilarious if someone called the police on me for doing my job.


Yep. I've had noisy neighbors stare at me while I dropped off packages. Once in a while I'll just stop and stare back. And there we are. Just looking intently at one another. Then the neighbor will apparently begin to feel uncomfortable and look away. I get a lol kick outta doing that.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I had police follow me around for a bit. He got tired of watching me throw packages at peoples' doorsteps.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> I had police follow me around for a bit. He got tired of watching me throw packages at peoples' doorsteps.


THE PACKAGES IS PEOPLE


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Last week old man in his car following me all around from house to house. Got really annoyed as I was obviously leaving packages not taking them. I just ignored him but it kind of pissed me off. He quit when I left to go to another tract of houses. He must be the neighborhood watch Captain lol


----------

